# Pigs in the Water Regatta



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Who wants to come race in the nearly world famous Pigs in the Water Regatta put on by the Happy Island Yacht Club? Racing starts Saturday with an overnight stop on the south side of St Thomas at beautiful Water Island. Sunday a race back up the south shore finishing near gorgeous Christmas Cove on Great St James. This is guaranteed to be a regatta like no other. Special time reductions for costumes, photographic proof of fish caught during the race and bumper exposure to the committee boat (if you don't know the difference between bumpers and fenders then you need more time on the water having fun). The PITWR started in the 70s and is being resurrected this year. If you are in the neighborhood or want more info send me a pm or email to pigsinthewater at gmail dot com


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

that looks like so much fun. In juneau we used to have a race called the "anything that floats but a boat" race. you saw some pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes the Happy Island Yacht Club puts on a cardboard boat regatta with a strict limit of materials. We also have a Travelogue which ends up being a scavenger hunt via dinghy around the bays, lagoons and channel markers. There is a wild golf tournament through the mangroves, beaches and parking lots. One year a helicopter even entered the PITWR so the race instructions now have a section for rotorcraft and other vessels operating well above sea level. 

The Sunday start is Le Mans style with all captains starting at the bar with a shot of their choosing in front of them (non alcoholic is fine). Horn blows, slam the shot, run to your dinghy, dinghy to boat, sails up drop anchor and GO!!! Watching the start is pretty funny. Some dinghys have the fuel lines unhooked, lines with GIANT knots attaching them to fixed objects, rowing dinks sometimes can't find both paddles. It's all in good fun!!!! Getting blasted in the face by a competitor with a Super Soaker while weighing an anchor or raising a sail is more challenging than it sounds when you are not expecting it.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

My wife and I ended up placing 3rd behind an IC24 (with race crew) and a Bene 40 (with race crew). Great weather and great people. I never knew just how fast my Freedom was until the downwind section when we made the fleet look like they had anchored!!! If she was just faster upwind....


----------

